# Joe Rogans letter to Kellog's



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

> Dear, Kellogg’s.
> I’m writing this letter to express my disappointment in your company in firing Michael Phelps as a spokesperson for your products because he was photographed while enjoying some marijuana.
> I respectfully would like to communicate my opinion on this matter because I think it’s of great public interest.
> First of all, although it is true that Mr. Phelps broke the law, I think any reasonably intelligent person would admit that it’s one of the most fucked up and corrupt laws that we have today in this country. Marijuana is relatively harmless and certainly far less dangerous than a host of other things that are not only legal but also readily available, like alcohol and prescription drugs. The only reason it remains illegal to this day is because it’s a plant and you can’t patent it and control it’s sale, and because if it were legal it would greatly affect the demand for a host of prescription drugs that rake in billions of dollars each year for pharmaceutical companies.
> ...


For anyone who hasn't read it i figured i would post this as it seems to be a popular topic lately, not to mention the fact that its hilarious


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HAHA wow that was a good read! Joe Rogan can get kinda crazy sometimes. I especially like the paragraph about eggo waffles!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Have to disagree with ya on this one Joe. Kellogs is mostly catering to children. Phelps was photographed breaking the law, using an illegal drug (yeah, were all aware that it shouldnt be illegal, but the fact is, it is illegal). I like to get high as much as the next guy, but a company that aims there products at children cant have there spokesperson appearing in pictures taking bong rips, it sends the wrong message. Is smoking weed bad? I dont think so, is it illegal? Yes, no disputing that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

@Joshua, if noone speaks out like this, nothing would ever happen though. So people known like Joe Rogan are the ones that have to speak up to be heard. Good on Joe for this.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

The United States of America was founded by a group of men who had the balls to stand up to their government and demand the freedom to live without tyranny. 

Nowadays there is too many people who are willing to do whatever the government tells them without questioning why, i think this letter is an excellent representation of this.

"Whatever is best for the people" is quickly turning into "However we can make the most money", and there are too many people unwilling to do anything about it, or as Joe would say...



> We’re not supposed to be a nation of little bitches giving in to the whims of corrupt politicians and the pharmaceutical companies whose interests they’re representing.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

box said:


> @Joshua, if noone speaks out like this, nothing would ever happen though. So people known like Joe Rogan are the ones that have to speak up to be heard. Good on Joe for this.


I agree that pot should be legal and is basically harmless, but you cant have people that are supposed to be role models for millions of children sending the message that its ok to break the laws that you dont agree with. I feel like a bit of a hypocrite for being of this opinion, but then again im not in the public spotlight and very few children give a shit about anything I do or say (I hope not anyway, im a terrible role model). Its not that pot is terrible and Phelps should be severly punished for getting high, its that he is supposed to be setting an example for kids and the example he has set with that picture is that breaking the law is ok. Is it fair that Phelps is held to a higher moral standard then the rest of the world? Probably not, but the fact of the matter is that he is.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Have to disagree with ya on this one Joe. Kellogs is mostly catering to children. Phelps was photographed breaking the law, using an illegal drug (yeah, were all aware that it shouldnt be illegal, but the fact is, it is illegal). I like to get high as much as the next guy, but a company that aims there products at children cant have there spokesperson appearing in pictures taking bong rips, it sends the wrong message. Is smoking weed bad? I dont think so, is it illegal? Yes, no disputing that.


Does that mean 'drinking and driving is OK' is a message they can send to children? They signed Phelps despite him having a drunk driving conviction.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

jasvll said:


> Does that mean 'drinking and driving is OK' is a message they can send to children? They signed Phelps despite him having a drunk driving conviction.


Didnt know that.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think Joe is right. But oh well what can you do? I think its retarded that they would drop him like that but i think they had to do a lil damage control. I dont smoke but i do belive it is bs that this kind of stuff happens. I will also bet that you could go to any school and ask a kid who Phelps is and they will respond " he won like 8 medals" not "hes a swimmer who smoked pot"


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I would have sex with this man.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

jasvll said:


> Does that mean 'drinking and driving is OK' is a message they can send to children? They signed Phelps despite him having a drunk driving conviction.


Boom!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Phelps, who represented this country infront of the rest of the world, was caught breaking the law. That is pathetic. As someone who wears this country's flag on my arm, I lost all respect for him.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

i wear it to .....so by him smoking pot is he not american?


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

> According to statistics recently released by the U.S. Department of Justice's Bureau of Justice Statistics, "Drug Use and Dependence, State and Federal Prisoners, 2004," 12.7 percent of state inmates and 12.4 percent of federal inmates incarcerated for drug violations are serving time for marijuana offenses. Combining these percentages with separate U.S. Department of Justice statistics on the total number of state and federal drug prisoners suggests that there are now about 33,655 state inmates and 10,785 federal inmates behind bars for marijuana offenses. In reality, nearly 1 out of 8 U.S. drug prisoners are locked up for pot. Multiplying these totals by U.S. DOJ prison expenditure data reveals that taxpayers are spending more than $1 billion annually to imprison pot offenders. Of course, several hundred thousand more Americans are arrested each year for violating marijuana laws, costing taxpayers another $8 billion dollars annually in criminal justice costs





> Although the United States represents less than 5% of the world's population, over 25% of the people incarcerated around the world are housed in the American prison system.


As someone who wears a Canadian flag on my arm, I proudly support Micheal Phelps



(i hope they don't put me in jail for this)


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Phelps, who represented this country infront of the rest of the world, was caught breaking the law. That is pathetic. As someone who wears this country's flag on my arm, I lost all respect for him.


How do you feel about your fellow soldiers who break the same laws?
http://www.whitehousedrugpolicy.gov/publications/factsht/druguse/#military

And, last I checked, US soldiers were supposed to be fighting to protect the individual's freedom. Which side does laws prohibiting the growth and ingestion of a plant fall on?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

jasvll said:


> How do you feel about your fellow soldiers who break the same laws?
> http://www.whitehousedrugpolicy.gov/publications/factsht/druguse/#military
> 
> And, last I checked, US soldiers were supposed to be fighting to protect the individual's freedom. Which side does laws prohibiting the growth and ingestion of a plant fall on?


A soldier is supposed to live by a code of honor. An honorable human being does not break the law of the country he defends. I do not agree with any soldier doing such.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

As a stoner, I agree with Joe's message. Weed is illegal because of profit and no other reason. Reefer madness still makes me choke whenever I see it...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Soakked said:


> As a stoner, I agree with Joe's message. Weed is illegal because of profit and no other reason. Reefer madness still makes me choke whenever I see it...


Its funny in the sad kind of way when people claim this. You fail to realize that the legalization of marijuana would create a trillion dollar industry. The regulation and taxation of marijuana would generate billions of dollars for almost every state. So, tell me, wheres that amount of profit in keeping it illegal?


----------



## ericr (Sep 13, 2006)

We all know people that smoke weed, and no one can convince me it isn't detrimental to you. I've known plenty who have never done any other drug but smoke weed and you can see how dumb they get over time. Not everyone gets like this, but many people do. Add to the fact its illegal(whether you like it or not), and this was just a stupid thing for Phelps to do(or atleast get caught at). So Kellog's fired him, that is their choice. I love how people bitch about Kellog's for firing someone for their "freedom to choose", and yet don't think the company should have that same right. Just reading Joe's article made me realize more and more why it was smart for Kellog's to fire him, people like that who cry about being able to do whatever they want are the same people who cry when others exercise the same right.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is the big flaw in Rogans logic. People dont agree that smoking pot should be illegal, but it is still illegal. According to him if you find a law to be unjust you shouldnt have to follow it. Apply this same logic to some other crimes and you will see that it doesnt make any sense. What if someone doesnt agree that they shouldnt be allowed to kill people they dont like, does that mean they are right? No, its still illegal and as an American citizen you are agreeing to abide by the laws of this country or potentially face the consequences of breaking that law. I know comparing murder to smoking pot is a stretch, but i think you can see my point. Kellogs didnt just drop Phelps because he smokes pot. They dropped him because he was documented breaking the law. Once again, I smoke pot as much as the next guy, but im not going to piss and moan if I get arrested for it because im aware that what im doing is illegal. I am big time in favor of the legalization of marajauna, but until that happens I except the risks that come with doing something that is prohibited by the laws of my country.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think joe is right on...I eat a lot of pop parts they are real good munchies food, and the whole reason weed isnt legal is a completely different story, I actually gained respect for Phellps after all that shit happened...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> A soldier is supposed to live by a code of honor. An honorable human being does not break the law of the country he defends. I do not agree with any soldier doing such.


Would you say you've lost all respect for them? And what about my second question?



Terror Kovenant said:


> Its funny in the sad kind of way when people claim this. You fail to realize that the legalization of marijuana would create a trillion dollar industry. The regulation and taxation of marijuana would generate billions of dollars for almost every state. So, tell me, wheres that amount of profit in keeping it illegal?


The question, is who would stand to lose in such a scenario? Massive (or 'too big to fail' as they call them now) corporations in pharmaceuticals, paper, plastics, paints, textiles, alcohol, tobacco, etc. would stand to lose a lot, both in raw $ and in terms of control of market channels, so they will continue to fund lobbyists and legislation, non-profits, the media, etc. that are pledged to maintaining the status quo of 'drugs are bad except the ones we spend trillions convincing you that you need to get through the day.' By the way, my legs are feeling a little restless; time to take my REQUIP. And the 'negative effects' claim doesn't address why hemp was made illegal.

Pharmaceutical Drugs Based on Cannabis


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh Rogan, c'mon. "Hey let's fight a weed stereotype by acting like a vulgar stoner."


It would have been a lot better if he wrote this professionally as a legitimate argument instead of just a wild rant.



Agreed completely though, Phelps is a goddamn national hero, smoking a little grass (while not training or performing either, FFS) is so irrelevant that I don't even know what to say about it. 

It'd be like firing Lebron James for taking nyquil to help him sleep or something. Just ridiculous.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I just spent like 10 mins typing a response that's was like 5 paragraphs long, only to press submit reply and get a message indicating that I needed to log in. Once I relogged(never logged out in the first place) my response was gone. So I'm a bit pissed right now. MODS why does this happen? Does the system automatically log you out after a period of time? I'm at work and I was sneaking a long post in.

I give up. I was refuting the "trillion dollar industry" comment, but I'm not typing that shit all over again.

For info on the MANY USES of hemp and it's affect on the US economy and special interests (corporate) check out these links:

http://hemporganic.com/whyhemp.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemp
http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/ncnu02/v5-284.html



> Hemp is the world's strongest natural fiber. It has been used to make cloth and rope for over 10,000 years. Hemp was the first crop ever cultivated for textile production.
> 
> Hemp cloth is stronger, longer lasting, more resistant to mildew, and cheaper to produce than cloth made of cotton. Hemp ropes are known for their strength and durability. The original Levi Strauss jeans were made from a hempen canvas. Even Old Glory was made from hemp fiber. A 44 gun frigate like “Old Ironsides” took over 60 tons of hemp for rigging, including an anchor cable 25 inches in circumference.
> 
> Hemp can be used to make virtually anything that is currently made of cotton, timber, or petroleum..





> Industrial hemp can replace cotton. Cotton is typically grown with large amounts of chemicals that are harmful to people, wildlife and the entire environment. Close to 50% of all the world's pesticides are sprayed on cotton. Hemp grows well in a wide variety of climates and soils. It requires far less fertilizer and pesticides than most commercial crops.





> Industrial hemp can yield 3-8 dry tons of fiber per acre. This is four times what an average forest can yield. It can replace wood fiber and help save our forests. Trees take approximately 20 years to mature - hemp takes 4 months. Paper made from hemp lasts for centuries, compared to 25-80 years for paper made from wood pulp.
> Hemp is the perfect source for fuel. It produces more biomass than any other plant.


Copypasta


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

lol at the government trying to tell me what I can and cannot smoke. And the soldier talking shit doesnt speak for all our troops because I know many in the armed forces including my own brother who smoke marijuana. Going 47mph in a 45 zone is breaking the law too, it doesnt mean shit. I will smoke weed here in America till the day I die and there is nothing you pussies can do about it.

BTW the constitution was written on hemp, *******.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

hey soldier of honor guy....what about thbos who smoke it for medical and legal use? are you not fighting for them you fn ****? when i raised my right hand i swore to protect everybody ...not just who i thought deserved it because i was a lil prick raised by prick parents


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I would like to hear a legitimate reason from someone in a position to change these laws, why weed can't be legalized above the age of 21, just like alcohal is.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

box said:


> I would like to hear a legitimate reason from someone in a position to change these laws, why weed can't be legalized above the age of 21, just like alcohal is.


Cause it makes you MAD and causes you to **** and murder.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Not all soldiers but I do agree a lot of them come back as a tough guy cop wannabe badass, that shit doesnt fly with me.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

ive been in the military for 8 years and i know what you mean a lot of em let it go to their head


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Yup only takes a few to get a bad rep, my best friend who is also my older brother is in the military I got all the respect in the world for you guys its just some soldiers have a bad attitude towards the very people they are trying to protect.

Now I go to the bar every now and again and theres usually a few military guys drinking. Most of the time they are great but some times youll get a marine that likes to think hes god. Lets just say I don't want to fight any soldier but if you step to me I will swing a bomb at your jaw its just how I was raised.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I am all for Marijuana legalization, I don't smoke it anymore but it is bullshit that it hasn't been legalized yet.




YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> I don't want to fight any soldier but if you step to me I will swing a bomb at your jaw its just how I was raised.


^
Haha what?



> Alright I dont think you guys realize the extent at which the united states military brain washes its soldiers...I know this guy, he was a real cool dude.We used to light up ALL the time, he was a nice guy.Well he joined the marines.After he got back he was the biggest dick you would ever come across.This guy had no friends anymore, and he was vehemently against pot to the point of talking trash to anyone he saw smoking.Ironically enough this guy was also an alcoholic and would get trashed every single night.


So your friend joined the military developed an alcohol addiction, then surprisingly his personality changed. Your take on things is that the military brainwashed him? 

You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

The military does not brainwash anyone to be bad, they brainwash you to be a SOLDIER.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man lately treads have been going down the drain. They all start off good and then trail off somewhere else...


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man lately treads have been going down the drain. They all start off good and then trail off somewhere else...


Get used to it bud! IT happens to the best threads, but instead of posting something like this maybe try to get it back on the original topic? LMAO:thumbsup:

War Rogan! Pot is for winners!!! :laugh:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man lately treads have been going down the drain. They all start off good and then trail off somewhere else...


I blame it on the weed...Wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

jcc78 said:


> No, he used to light up all the time.Now he preaches against cannabis use at the same time as hes downing shot after shot.Military tells him cannabis is bad, and people that use cannabis are bad, but drinking yourself to death is good.See the hypocrisy there?


No.

Currently Cannabis is against the law, there is NO way the military can be seen to be encouraging something that is against the law.

Alcohol on the other hand is legal, hence why most barracks have a wet mess.

I am all for the legalization of pot, but until that happens the armed forces can't encourage it. 

If your friend wants to believe everything they tell him, then so be it, but you can't blame the military for your friends narrow-mind.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

G_Land said:


> hey soldier of honor guy....what about thbos who smoke it for medical and legal use? are you not fighting for them you fn ****? when i raised my right hand i swore to protect everybody ...not just who i thought deserved it because i was a lil prick raised by prick parents


I fight for every American, you moron. I serve so they don't have to. I will not pick and choose who should be defended and who shouldn't, AND NO WHERE DID I STATE ANYTHING EVEN CLOSE TO THAT. Defending someone and respecting someone are two different entities.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> I'm especially sick of dudes in the military with a false sense of self righteousness and a better-than-thou attitude like above.


Im sick of idiots that make blanket statements about the military, if you havent served then you have no idea what its like. Stop talking out of your ass. Having served doesnt make someone any better or worse, but pretending that you have any idea what its actually like when you havent been there is stupid.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> Except I know alot of people that served and most of them came back as complete assholes to all there former friends and had a false sense of self righteousness.


Wow, another generalization. Just guessing by the ignorant shit that you spit out, but im assuming that it doesnt take much to be considered an asshole by you. I was in the military, I know tons of people that served and are still serving. The people that make up our military are a diverse group that dont fit your idiotic characterization by any stretch of the imagination. There are people from all over the country and all different backrounds in every branch of the military. There is no way you can acurately generalize such a diverse group of people. Im sorry if you only hang out with idiots, that probably has more to do with your personality.


----------



## ARM*BAR (Nov 7, 2009)

LOL! Joe has alot of free time on his hands, it seems every time I Hear about Joe he's either making fun of Palin supporters or picking up a sack.

One, he's got a point but this letter should be written to his congressmen not Kelloggs 
Second, The law is the law and like some people said in this post Kellogg's makes a lot of their products for kids and Phelps broke the law i have nothing against weed i'd rather be around a dozen pot heads then a dozen drunks any day, but until they legalize it.

It was a good read and you gotta love someone who speaks there mind to big business.
Kellogs is also a public company and if share holders hear about crap like this they start to get sell friendly


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

jcc78 said:


> Except I know alot of people that served and most of them came back as complete assholes to all there former friends and had a false sense of self righteousness.


You think you would have learnt your lesson on these forums by now, however you don't and you dig yourself deeper and deeper.

The sad part is you are not even a troll, you are just a complete idiot. There is really no hope for someone like you.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mjr said:


> You think you would have learnt your lesson on these forums by now, however you don't and you dig yourself deeper and deeper.
> 
> The sad part is you are not even a troll, you are just a complete idiot. There is really no hope for someone like you.


Relax man. No need to be so condescending. Just relax and keep it civil.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mjr said:


> You think you would have learnt your lesson on these forums by now, however you don't and you dig yourself deeper and deeper.
> 
> The sad part is you are not even a troll, you are just a complete idiot. There is really no hope for someone like you.


Now now children...a little fun arguing is cool but the name calling? Now thats just downright disgusting!! BE CIVIL!! haha


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> **** off you retard.


Man what is going on lately. RELAX. This isn't as serious as you guys are making it. Why are you turning a normal conversation into a pissing contest. Would one of you please be the bigger person and just walk away. This conversation is going absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> For anyone who hasn't read it i figured i would post this as it seems to be a popular topic lately, not to mention the fact that its hilarious




OMG Joe Rogen is WAAAY to funny!!! Me being the Stoner that i am. i just gained 80% more respect for Joe lol, that was some funny shit!!! GOOD READ! laughed my ass off!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Stokes said:


> Now now children...a little fun arguing is cool but the name calling? Now thats just downright disgusting!! BE CIVIL!! haha


ahh haha, I know but like 80% of this guys posts are so off the mark its not funny. There is a thread devoted to him denying the holocaust. 

I am normally pretty laid back, but scroll through his post history you shall see the stupidity glaring at you. 

Jcc no hard feelings man, I just don't like you. xx



> It was a good read and you gotta love someone who speaks there mind to big business.
> Kellogs is also a public company and if share holders hear about crap like this they start to get sell friendly


Make sure you read Joe's mushroom story, he pens his thoughts so well.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Leave the insults and off topic crap out of this thread. *


This is a good thread but I'll have to close it if it gets out of hand.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Here is the big flaw in Rogans logic. *People dont agree that smoking pot should be illegal, but it is still illegal. According to him if you find a law to be unjust you shouldnt have to follow it. *Apply this same logic to some other crimes and you will see that it doesnt make any sense. What if someone doesnt agree that they shouldnt be allowed to kill people they dont like, does that mean they are right? No, its still illegal and as an American citizen you are agreeing to abide by the laws of this country or potentially face the consequences of breaking that law. I know comparing murder to smoking pot is a stretch, but i think you can see my point. Kellogs didnt just drop Phelps because he smokes pot. They dropped him because he was documented breaking the law. Once again, I smoke pot as much as the next guy, but im not going to piss and moan if I get arrested for it because im aware that what im doing is illegal. I am big time in favor of the legalization of marajauna, but until that happens I except the risks that come with doing something that is prohibited by the laws of my country.


Dude we're Americans. This is what we do, this is what we are. We are a big group of believers, we believe that what we want is what we should get and how it should be. Now I think that if the majority of people in America agree that marijuana should be legalized, yet the government says it should not, they are wrong and we are right and its tyrannical to oppress us as a people in such a way. 

There was a jackass back in the day, him and a group of guys thought that tyranny should be stopped, something about each of having innate rights and most importantly the right to alter or abolish tyranny in any form at any time.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Quite possibly the most bad-ass blog I have ever read. Ever.














EVER!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Terror you make me sad because you fuel every little thing bad ppl think about the military ...you biggiot lol anywho back on subject joe is funny as hell i think he just has to much time on his hands lol


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Since some seem to think the law is some transcendent, immutable entity:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_disobedience


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Rogan is ze man


----------

